# My platy maybe dying.



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

ok so my friend originally gave this platy to my brother and recently something hit his tank and some of his other platies died. There was a wagtail (i think its that one) that looked ill so i tried to look after it by adding it to mine as he hasnt the first clue about healing fish. It seemed to get a bit better but never perfect but i have now noticed its condition de-terorating and lookinbg as if she's crippled or got back issues that are getting worse.

maybe i should put her down the toilet or is there another way of healing her as i have no hospital tank however im getting one later this month and i dont want my other fish to become ill.

i know flushing them isn't good but im not gonna buy a load of kit to euthanise a fish.

heres a video- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBwKT8rH7Ug


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

anyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy1


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

isolate and add measured amount of salt, keep water clean, feed well but tank out uneaten food immediately You should be able to rig up a hosp. cheap. One of those glad containers floating in the tank to maintain temp. If you don't separate it, the other fish will pick on a sick fish and not let it eat.

If you decide to euthanize, you can get clove oil at a drug store. There's an old thread about this and they are all nasty. Hammer to the head, freezer, etc. btw, flushing a live fish is horrible. Chlorine kills slowly and burns the gills until it can't breathe. Think gas chamber.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

ok i really cant seperate so...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

put it in a big bowl on the counter under a desk lamp (for warmth). Change water 2x a day. Or in a big net in the tank. Everyone should keep one tank empty for QT/hospital. Everyone.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

look i no this sounds like i dont care but i just asked my dad and he said theres no need to as its too far gone.

its now sitting on the floor.

this is why im getting hospotal tank in a month or so 

sorry but my dads a bit of a idiot sometimes there realy is nothing i can do.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

sucks to be young. I'm a bit of a nut. Even if you don't have fish, you need an empty tank in case someone brings you one (or a snake, a mouse, a spider,...)


----------

